# YBS - YAMAHA BLACK STAINLESS



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Tunnel?


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

My boat will not be a tunnel. The guys I know of running these props are running them on flat bottom aluminum hulls no tunnel.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

BudT said:


> My boat will not be a tunnel. The guys I know of running these props are running them on flat bottom aluminum hulls no tunnel.


Don't over think it then. I have three Power tech props and a non tunnel HB Pro with F60. Although I have not damaged any of my props, they do wear down in sand and mud so I have a ready replacement and carry a spare when I travel. I think this is more cost effective than buying a $$$ custom. Cayo should be able to spec the prop on the 50 HP. No matter what anyone says, they should be the best resource for a skiff they build and sell.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

sjrobin said:


> Don't over think it then. I have three Power tech props and a non tunnel HB Pro with F60. Although I have not damaged any of my props, they do wear down in sand and mud so I have a ready replacement and carry a spare when I travel. I think this is more cost effective than buying a $$$ custom. Cayo should be able to spec the prop on the 50 HP. No matter what anyone says, they should be the best resource for a skiff they build and sell.



Good point, and point well taken. I will get feedback from those guys as well, thanks for your input!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The stock aluminum prop is 11x16 and performs well on that boat. You can squeeze 30mph at 2600 RPM out of it if you're not running heavy. Can't speak for the Yamaha props but the stock aluminum Tohatsu prop could accelerate a little better and it could hold a little better with trim.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> The stock aluminum prop is 11x16 and performs well on that boat. You can squeeze 30mph at 2600 RPM out of it if you're not running heavy. Can't speak for the Yamaha props but the stock aluminum Tohatsu prop could accelerate a little better and it could hold a little better with trim.


Thanks for your response, good to know what the stock prop is, as well as how it performs. Those performance numbers are solid for sure. I can only imagine that it is sipping fuel at 2600....


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

BudT said:


> Thanks for your response, good to know what the stock prop is, as well as how it performs. Those performance numbers are solid for sure. I can only imagine that it is sipping fuel at 2600....


Sorry. That was a typo. I meant to say 4600rpm but yeah it's pretty good on fuel.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Just go with a Foreman and call it a day.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tilly_Copano said:


> Just go with a Foreman and call it a day.


Yep. It will be the last prop you need to buy. The blades are twice as thick as most shelf props and he will rework them for chump change. Dude has been banging props as long as a majority of us on this site have been alive. He knows his shit. Mine has probably 200-250 hours on it and looks new with no wear or gain in RPM. I run it high but they are still solid.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for the responses, judging on the input I have gotten I don't think there are many of us who have experience with this prop in particular. When you have a guy who is very accomplished in the small outboard motor testing and racing world and others who are leaders in small outboard racing world, and they are running these props on thier marsh fishing and hunting boats, i believe we should at least do our "due diligence" and fact gathering to determine "IF" there is some merit to it. I think I made it clear at the beginning of this thread that I have considered what Jack had to say about it, and I very well may end up with one of his props. I've never been one to do somthing just b/c everyone else does. Often times I will do the opposite just to keep from becoming one of the "Sheeople". I did an extensive search on here last night and after looking through 3 pages of threads in the search function I found one post on a similar boat setup that was running a Foreman prop, so there doesn't seem to be alot of info there either. If YOU are running a similar setup with a Foreman prop I am particularly interested in performance numbers, please post up or PM me. I mean no disrespect to anyone, especially Jack who is absolutely one of the niceist guys you could talk with. But I will say somtimes there are different options that may satisfy one need better than another, if not we'd all drive Chevy trucks.


----------



## MITCH_NEWTON (Mar 2, 2009)

BudT said:


> Thanks for the responses, judging on the input I have gotten I don't think there are many of us who have experience with this prop in particular. When you have a guy who is very accomplished in the small outboard motor testing and racing world and others who are leaders in small outboard racing world, and they are running these props on thier marsh fishing and hunting boats, i believe we should at least do our "due diligence" and fact gathering to determine "IF" there is some merit to it. I think I made it clear at the beginning of this thread that I have considered what Jack had to say about it, and I very well may end up with one of his props. I've never been one to do somthing just b/c everyone else does. Often times I will do the opposite just to keep from becoming one of the "Sheeople". I did an extensive search on here last night and after looking through 3 pages of threads in the search function I found one post on a similar boat setup that was running a Foreman prop, so there doesn't seem to be alot of info there either. If YOU are running a similar setup with a Foreman prop I am particularly interested in performance numbers, please post up or PM me. I mean no disrespect to anyone, especially Jack who is absolutely one of the niceist guys you could talk with. But I will say somtimes there are different options that may satisfy one need better than another, if not we'd all drive Chevy trucks.


Old post but I am interested as well. Which did you end up and what are your numbers. I have an Xpress 1650 DB with the 50 TLDI and run a PT SCB 13 on the rev limit at 35.5gps fairly light load. I'm not looking for speed but I would like a flatter hole shot. That would help in shallow water to get on plane. I have also talked with Jack Foreman on a couple of occasions and I believe him...he knows his stuff.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

BudT said:


> I'm looking at options for propping my new Cayo 173. The boat is going to be a tiller w/ a 50 hp Tohatsu. I have spoken with Jack Foreman who is no doubt the MAN, and a nice guy to talk with. However, I still want to try and explore options before I make a decision. I have friends who run the smaller "go fast" aluminum hulls that are built for speed, many of them marsh fish or duck hunt as well out of the same boats. These guys swear by the Yamaha Black Stainless (YBS) prop (PN# 663-45930-00-98). My understanding is it is a cleaver style prop and 13, 14, 15 pitches are the ones that have these unique characteristics. They say they run high with good stern lift, are the fastest stock props they have found, and have the bite needed for jumping shallow and running high. And these are comments from guys with solid credentials also. So I'm hoping someone on here has a similar setup or experience w/ this prop to offer some feedback, so I can get an idea of what prop may work for my setup.


I have one on my 18x60 uncle j flat works great. Tillman in Alabama reworked props.


----------

